# Info on touring in Tuscany



## buzz7639 (Jul 20, 2005)

Thinking of going to Tuscany for an extended tour next year. Any info gratefully received


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Italy, lovely country-Tuscany & Umbria wonderful, you'll be spoilt for choice with all the quaint hilltop towns but the roads are dreadful -some more pothole than road (and their main roads not much better)-make sure your springs & suspension are up to the bashing they'll take & double up on denture glue or you'll shake your teeth out 
-oh- and practice looking 6 ways at the same time . . . Italian drivers are notorious !


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Toscana*

What would you like to do when there? Rest and relax? City sight seeing?

I/we have nobbled a fair bit of Toscana over the years with coaches and motorhomes. We found the Florence was a good base with the motorhome, with buses forward to Siena, San Gimignano etc. For that, we stayed at Camping Internazionale

www.campingtoscana.it might help too.

Russell


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We loved Tuscany, stayed at a nice site at Viareggio easy cycle into Viareggio. Tend to prefer sites near water, sea, lake, river that is.
Cinque Terra is lovely, we used train, boat foot and bus. 
Don't have site info handy and setting off soon for our autumn break. Will get back to you when we get home.

sue


----------

